# Spreadsheets for managing household budget.



## help at last (26 Jul 2008)

Hi.

just signed up after this site was recommended to me by a colleague.

I reviewed some posts which mentioned the availability of spreadsheets on the site to assist with budgeting - could some one assist me please to finding them on this site?

Thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jul 2008)

Have you looked at the key posts in this forum and the _Borrowing/Banking _forum? And maybe www.mabs.ie? If the sort of budgeting spreadsheets there do not help then post back with specific information about what you need. Ultimately you should not really need a specific spreadsheet. Just keep a detailed spending diary of everything that you spend for a month or two and then use this and your regular monthly household bills and other regularly occuring expenses to work out what you spend on a regular basis and what is needed year to year, month to month, week to week, day to day.


----------



## Sonic1 (26 Jul 2008)

If you type in "household budget spreadsheet" into your search engine, you will find some useful templates


----------

